# Friday Butts



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

These little piggies went South





These little piggies went North






I just hope the big bad wolf (without the E) stays away.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice...a lot of pulled pork you'll have for sure!!

What kind of wood are you using?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Greg I am using some hickory for smoke.  

I was really wanting to try Carolines rub on one of these butts but it takes a while to get down here from Canada so it will have to go on the next round.

I am using Tx bbq rub on three of them and one of them has some rub I found in my cabinet called Finney #1.

Larry, my order is going in today.


----------



## Rob D. (Feb 2, 2007)

looks like a good start cliff...i've got 2 butts and a picnic (maybe 2) to do tonight...gonna use a white oak, maple, apple wood combo....

by the time i get mine on, your's will probably be at stall temperature...

Rob


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Larry informed me that there need to be some space between the butts for grease control, bark, air circulation, bark and such.  I did remember smashing them together to get them to the center of the grates.  The wsm was clicking along at 251 dome temp when I took the lid off for 15 seconds to adjust them.

Now about 15-20 min later the dome temp has just made it back to 240.  

I made myself a perminate mental note to never smash them together again.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

four hours into the cook I have temps ranging from 132 up to 140.  I am glad to see the temps staying at a manageable range from the bottom to the top grate.  I am monitoring all four.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds like you're geting the hang of it Cliff and you have everything under control!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks and sounds good so far.  Let me know what you think of the rub.  Depending on how much you use, it can be spicy.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks good so far Cliff  
The Finney #1 is excellent on butts 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Butts are holding around 175-180.  Still have a ways to go.  WSM is coasting at 238 in the dome but the vents are all almost wide open.  I may be starting to turn down hill. 

If the temps start to fall and more fuel is needed,  how much fuel should I add this close to the end ?

Lit or unlit ?

ps: I tapped on the legs to shake down some of the ash.  There may be more than enough fuel left to do the job.  Just curious.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 2, 2007)

If I know I am going to need more, I throw a couple of handfuls of unlit in the pot!


----------



## Unity (Feb 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> If the temps start to fall and more fuel is needed,  how much fuel should I add this close to the end ?
> 
> Lit or unlit ?


If the temps are starting to drop off, I'd take a look through the door to see what it looks like in there. If the coals are about spent, I'd make a wild guess at how much it'll take to finish the cook. Half a chimney? More? Then I'd put that much charcoal in the chimney and get it started. Finally, I'd transfer the lit coals gently into the cooker. (When I asked Griff the same question, he said he uses a fireplace shovel, and that's what I do too.) Good luck on the finish!

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2007)

After a four hour rest I pulled them.  The flavor was very good.  Four hours may be a little long for a rest.  Seems like they were more dry on the outside than say a two hour rest.  Maybe not,  I have only had four hours of sleep.

Finney,
I thought your rub was very good.  I didn't put a real heavy coat on because you had mentioned that it was spicy.  It smells good out of the package and taste good, I didn't think it was overly spicy. I think I could have put more on than I did so I will have to have another sample for further testing.  

Next time I am starting this whole thing at night.  The wsm perforned very well.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cliff that pork looks fantastic! Great job!

How come you only had 4 hrs. of sleep?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice job Cliff!!!!  Any grease problems?  Soot?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff that pork looks fantastic! Great job!
> 
> How come you only had 4 hrs. of sleep?



Unlike most wsm users, I started the cook at 10:00am instead of 10:00pm, So then I was up till 1:30am the next day cuz I didn't get to 195ish until almost 16 hours later. Slept from 2-6, got up and pulled four butts.  Went back to sleep at 7am.  Woke up at 9:00am. 

OK that adds up to more than 4.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Very nice job Cliff!!!!  Any grease problems?  Soot?



I haven't looked in the bottom of the bowl yet but I don't think there were any issues on this cook.  No flare ups or stuff running out the vents. 8)


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1untib22]Very nice job Cliff!!!!  Any grease problems?  Soot?



I haven't looked in the bottom of the bowl yet but I don't think there were any issues on this cook.  No flare ups or stuff running out the vents. 8)[/quote:1untib22]
Good deal!    The pork looks great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha'


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

That's some good looking pork, wish I had some right now.


----------

